# buckeye burl + resin hf



## TimR (Nov 16, 2014)

Sorry to bombard with posts...but this weekend was spend finishing up several different pieces, most started some time ago. The resin I used in this I tried to hit the 'scarlet and grey' of Ohio State Buckeyes, as a gift for my BIL who went there and lives for the OSU and Michigan game every year. 
The dimensions are about 4" x 4", finished with antique oil and triple buffed. I need to try taking a pic outside to get full effect of the resin, this pic doesn't do it justice.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 16, 2014)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 16, 2014)

That is saaaawwwweeeeettttt !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow!!!! That is Awesome! !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 16, 2014)

Keep bombarding us!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow that is awesome. Your BIL is gonna love that!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 16, 2014)

That is sweet! Where do I apply to be your BIL?!?!?!?!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 16, 2014)

VERY nice- keep them coming!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow! Spectacular!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow. Nice job Tim. I would like to see a full light pic. Me thinks this pic is just a tease...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DKMD (Nov 16, 2014)

Nicely done, Tim! I like the color scheme and the shape... Especially that little detail at the opening.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 16, 2014)

Real nice! I assume it was cast as a solid chunk, then turned?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 16, 2014)

WOW! Awesome work! Keep 'em coming!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 17, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Real nice! I assume it was cast as a solid chunk, then turned?


Thanks all for the comments. Raining like crazy now, so no pics today likely! 
Barry, to answer your question, yes it was cast solid first. This was the other half of a piece of buckeye burl that I cast another piece (blue resin) a couple months ago. That one was terribly one sided due to weight of resin vs the buckeye, so this one I intentionally avoided by orienting the resin fairly even thru the center. Alot of resin goes to waste, that's for sure! I'm real happy with this one and it's much lighter than the other one also.


----------



## steve bellinger (Nov 18, 2014)

Man how in the world did I miss this one. Tim that's one really sweet piece. great job man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

